# Fortin 33 the new Klon?



## axxessdenied (Mar 2, 2018)

One sold for $500 usd and then for $666 usd and now the prices just got stupid.
Are we witnessing the birth of a legend?


----------



## StevenC (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's just Zack finally having control of the supply of the thing he wants to price gouge.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 2, 2018)

How does that have anything to do with the used market? lol


----------



## Womb raider (Mar 2, 2018)

I dunno, but it's awfully suspicious a bunch of them hit reverb literally within the last 24 hours all priced from 1k to 33k. Its ike all the 33 owners decided to list their pedal at the same time to see who could gouge the most.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 2, 2018)

I find it really hard to believe they actually sold for that vs somebody using multiple accounts to make it look like they sold to try to drive up the prices on future listings


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Mar 2, 2018)

I literally listed it at $500 as a joke. I had absolutely zero idea that i would get it for mine. I was shocked when i saw it sold for that much.

Oh well, hopefully the new owner will enjoy it.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Mar 2, 2018)

technomancer said:


> I find it really hard to believe they actually sold for that vs somebody using multiple accounts to make it look like they sold to try to drive up the prices on future listings


the $500 listing was mine. It sold legitimately.


----------



## Matt08642 (Mar 2, 2018)

The power of meme pedals!™


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 2, 2018)

Gotta love the descriptions. 

"Limited run, very cool and aggressive boost pedal. Designed for Frederick Thordendal of Messhugah. *Willing to trade for a helicopte*r."

"will consider actual offers, *price listed is just for entertainment*."

*"Might as well like everyone else*. Real Offers accepted."

"Never left home and *only stomped on with socks*."

*"BECOME THE MESHUGGAH YOU WERE MEANT TO BE!!!"*

"*These sell for a ton if you ever see them for sale*."


----------



## lewis (Mar 2, 2018)

kingpinMS3 said:


> the $500 listing was mine. It sold legitimately.


on 1 hand its "well done man holy shit haha what a deal"

on the other its

"ffs who would be this ridiculous?. No wonder prices just go up and up and start alienating 3/4 of the planet"
We carry on like this and we eventually hit a point where the super rich are the only people who can actually afford anything. Implosion incoming


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 2, 2018)

People complained that they wouldn't spend $233 on "just a boost" and now here we are.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Mar 2, 2018)

lewis said:


> on 1 hand its "well done man holy shit haha what a deal"
> 
> on the other its
> 
> ...


my luck will run out soon enough.

I'm sitll enjoying my $400 JCM2000 half stack


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Mar 2, 2018)

ArtDecade said:


> Gotta love the descriptions.
> 
> "Limited run, very cool and aggressive boost pedal. Designed for Frederick Thordendal of Messhugah. *Willing to trade for a helicopte*r."
> 
> ...



I KNOW WHAT I HAVE!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 2, 2018)

Jesus christ that's dumb.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 2, 2018)

kingpinMS3 said:


> the $500 listing was mine. It sold legitimately.



Wow that is shocking! Makes me think I should list mine 

It's a great pedal, but at the end of the day it really isn't magic or anything, I just love it with my Dual Rec...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 2, 2018)

Waiting for Fredrik to list 10 signed "used by Meshuggah" pedals for $5k each


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 2, 2018)

Hahahaha


----------



## oniduder (Mar 2, 2018)

i feel stupid, i could have gotten one in a trade, and made bokoos apparently, weird turn of events, of course against my financial awesomeness

oh well that's what it is, every time!


----------



## sakeido (Mar 2, 2018)

axxessdenied said:


> People complained that they wouldn't spend $233 on "just a boost" and now here we are.



I got a guy in Ontario to make a copy of the TC Electronic Integrated Preamp the 33 is kinda-sorta aping... except mine actually has settings that I can tweak. It was $150 


props to the guys flipping these though


----------



## Matt08642 (Mar 2, 2018)

sakeido said:


> I got a guy in Ontario to make a copy of the TC Electronic Integrated Preamp the 33 is kinda-sorta aping... except mine actually has settings that I can tweak. It was $150
> 
> 
> props to the guys flipping these though



Coincidentally you could have bought an actual TC Electronic Integrated Preamp for like $300 used #stillLessThanThe33


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 2, 2018)

lewis said:


> We carry on like this and we eventually hit a point where the super rich are the only people who can actually afford anything. Implosion incoming



This is a good thing. In a free market when demand outweighs supply, other parties step in and fulfil that supply. Why? because it makes them money.

Look how many blackmachine-inspired guitars and straight rip offs you can find today. Prices ranging from cheap junk right up to comparable with the real deal. How easy was that to find before they got popular? 

If they are a TC Preamp clone with fixed treble/bass settings, which seems likely, they don’t use any rare or esoteric parts and they are easy to make. So if it isn’t just temporary hype, expect clones.


----------



## Ebony (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow, I need to launch a Meshuggah-approved cable or something before the hype dies off.


----------



## bnzboy (Mar 2, 2018)

Ebony said:


> Wow, I need to launch a Meshuggah-approved cable or something before the hype dies off.



lmao never thought about the cable. thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## xvultures (Mar 2, 2018)

Someone send me a diagram of the boost so I can make one for myself for $50


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Mar 2, 2018)

xvultures said:


> Someone send me a diagram of the boost so I can make one for myself for $50



Just google the tc integrated pre. There are a bunch out there already.


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 2, 2018)

xvultures said:


> Someone send me a diagram of the boost so I can make one for myself for $50



This is the one I used, sounds exactly like my real one from the early 80’s. Didn’t cost $50 to make haha.


----------



## Shask (Mar 2, 2018)

xvultures said:


> Someone send me a diagram of the boost so I can make one for myself for $50


I made a TC Elec Integrated Pre clone a few months ago for maybe $30. I used a PCB I bought online, so that made it super easy.


----------



## xvultures (Mar 2, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> This is the one I used, sounds exactly like my real one from the early 80’s. Didn’t cost $50 to make haha.





Shask said:


> I made a TC Elec Integrated Pre clone a few months ago for maybe $30. I used a PCB I bought online, so that made it super easy.



Nice! Thanks. I've been looking for a fun project. I figured I over estimated with the $50. The bulk of cost will be if I decide to spring for a powder coated enclosure.


----------



## Shask (Mar 2, 2018)

xvultures said:


> Nice! Thanks. I've been looking for a fun project. I figured I over estimated with the $50. The bulk of cost will be if I decide to spring for a powder coated enclosure.


I used a pre-painted enclosure, and the "Chuggapre" PCB you can get from Rullywow. Was a pretty easy pedal overall. Very simple.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 2, 2018)

None of you are Mike Fortin or Frederik Thordendal. None of those clones will be used to create an iconic sound that defines modern day metal.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 2, 2018)

axxessdenied said:


> None of you are Mike Fortin or Frederik Thordendal. None of those clones will be used to create an iconic sound that defines modern day metal.



Spoken like a guy with a pedal for sale


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 2, 2018)

JHS is about to claim that schematic as their own and charge 300 bucks a pop for them.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 2, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Spoken like a guy with a pedal for sale


You're god damn right. But, I'm also quite happy keeping it for when I get my 7-string and tuned it to Drop F \m/


----------



## Humbuck (Mar 2, 2018)

I love how mad people get at this kind of thing. All part of the phenomenon I guess.


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 2, 2018)

On a related note, I finally snagged a Horizon Precision Drive! ... I didn't buy it for hype, just happened to have a co-worker selling one for way below cost.


----------



## sylcfh (Mar 3, 2018)

You can do the same thing with actual control over the frequencies for $150 or so.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Mar 3, 2018)

Is it really that good? I mean, what makes it special from the hundreds of boost clones out there?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 3, 2018)

Boutique pedals are luxury goods. Scarcity and perception are significant factors in their price point, often moreso than quality. To a certain point, raising the price may actually make the item seem more desirable and vice versa. At the extreme end of the spectrum, owning something like a Klon, Blackmachine, or possibly this pedal can become a sort of status symbol.

If tone is all you care about, build a clone for a fraction of the price and find out for yourself. It'll sound just the same.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't understand why he can keep making Grind pedals, but the 33 was such a limited run. I can understand the Mehuggah head being very limited runs, but why not make some more 33's? I own a Grind and my friend owns a 33. We were thinking of doing a swap one day just to see how we like or dislike the differences. From what I have heard the 33 sounds somewhat similar to a Grind, but slightly less extreme on the bass cut and a touch warmer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 3, 2018)

Shask said:


> I used a pre-painted enclosure, and the "Chuggapre" PCB you can get from Rullywow. Was a pretty easy pedal overall. Very simple.


I had an airis liverkick preamp that used that PCB, worked really well for tightening up my boogie. Might have to build one now just for fun.


----------



## Shask (Mar 3, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I had an airis liverkick preamp that used that PCB, worked really well for tightening up my boogie. Might have to build one now just for fun.


Yeah, it is basically a TC Elec Int. Pre clone with a built in 18V charge pump. Sounds pretty good. I kind of prefer a Tubescreamer circuit with a bass control (Like a Green Rhino, or CBAOD) because of the added compression, but this is good also.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2018)

Krucifixtion said:


> I don't understand why he can keep making Grind pedals, but the 33 was such a limited run. I can understand the Mehuggah head being very limited runs, but why not make some more 33's? I own a Grind and my friend owns a 33. We were thinking of doing a swap one day just to see how we like or dislike the differences. From what I have heard the 33 sounds somewhat similar to a Grind, but slightly less extreme on the bass cut and a touch warmer.



Mike has said repeatedly that Fredrik wanted it to be a limited thing... thus my joke earlier about him listing 10 signed and used on tour for $5k each  So basically if Fredrik says to build more they'll build more.

The amp is limited due to production capacity as they don't want to take orders for more than they can build.

I own a ton of different boosts and none of them sound like the 33... I also have a Grind and prefer the 33 as the Grind is almost too extreme. That said it also depends entirely on what you use it with. It is awesome with my Dual Rec, but sounds terrible with my JJ. There is also no way I would pay the prices these things are going for, as it is just absolutely insane.... insane enough that I mat list mine  

I was building a TC clone for comparison, but something is off about it and I haven't managed to track down the issue as the clone is REALLY bassy.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeah the 33 is definitely a unique boost.
Another bonus for the Fortin stuff is the extremely low noise floor the units have. Someone mentioned a Green Rhino. Had one of those. God damn what a noisy thing. LOL. I've had a lot of cool sounding pedals that I simply get rid of because they have terrible noise floors.

*mod edit: nope, one more promo and your posts are getting nuked *


----------



## NorCal_Val (Mar 3, 2018)

axxessdenied said:


> One sold for $500 usd and then for $666 usd and now the prices just got stupid.
> Are we witnessing the birth of a legend?



Possibly.
But since the 33 is a very niche product,
I don’t see it achieving Klon levels of perceived value.
Bob Tanpants, with his Les Paul, vintage Strat, and Fender Super Reverb, isn’t looking for a 33 to make him sound like 
SRV/Clapton/Gilmour.


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2018)

NorCal_Val said:


> Possibly.
> But since the 33 is a very niche product,
> I don’t see it achieving Klon levels of perceived value.
> Bob Tanpants, with his Les Paul, vintage Strat, and Fender Super Reverb, isn’t looking for a 33 to make him sound like
> SRV/Clapton/Gilmour.



Then what about the new blackmachine?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2018)

narad said:


> Then what about the new blackmachine?



Well we've already got douche bags that are selling them posting threads across multiple forums and Facebook groups to try to generate hype, so could be


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 3, 2018)

People can always just get a clone to save money


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 3, 2018)

NorCal_Val said:


> Bob Tanpants



He's overrated imho


----------



## sylcfh (Mar 3, 2018)

Steve Sweatpants says fuck your lawyer blues. 

Didn't SRV just use a TS?


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2018)

sylcfh said:


> Didn't SRV just use a TS?



Into a Dumble.


----------



## sylcfh (Mar 3, 2018)

narad said:


> Into a Dumble.





He wears magic sweatpants, too.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2018)

narad said:


> Into a Dumble.


Is Forin 33 the new Dumble???


----------



## xvultures (Mar 4, 2018)

Shask said:


> I used a pre-painted enclosure, and the "Chuggapre" PCB you can get from Rullywow. Was a pretty easy pedal overall. Very simple.



Thanks for the heads up, just what I need. What resistors did you end up wiring over the tone and bass controls to make it a 1 Knob? I imagine the Fortin folks are trying to keep that a secret?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2018)

xvultures said:


> Thanks for the heads up, just what I need. What resistors did you end up wiring over the tone and bass controls to make it a 1 Knob? I imagine the Fortin folks are trying to keep that a secret?



Build it, adjust the pots to taste, then replace the pots with resistors of the appropriate value if you feel the need to hard-wire them


----------



## Shask (Mar 4, 2018)

xvultures said:


> Thanks for the heads up, just what I need. What resistors did you end up wiring over the tone and bass controls to make it a 1 Knob? I imagine the Fortin folks are trying to keep that a secret?


I kept the pots because it is more usable if you can adjust it. The Bass control in particular will vary compared to which guitar / pickup you use.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Mar 4, 2018)

I've got one of these pedals but haven't even tried it. Sometimes I'll make waffles and as I eat, I stare at the pedal in its box and I'm like nah... I'm just not ready yet.


----------



## Aso (Mar 4, 2018)

I have one around here somewhere. Maybe I should look at selling if people are paying so much for one. It doesn't took up much room so I'll probably just leave it in the drawer full of pedals I have.


----------



## budda (Mar 4, 2018)

Just buy a 5150


----------



## gunch (Apr 11, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> JHS is about to claim that schematic as their own and charge 300 bucks a pop for them.



This is kind of a necro but isn't a JHS Clover literally this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 11, 2019)

gunch said:


> This is kind of a necro but isn't a JHS Clover literally this



I tried a Boss FA-1 clone, and it definitely didn't tighten things up.


----------



## gunch (Apr 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I tried a Boss FA-1 clone, and it definitely didn't tighten things up.



dang, yeah, reading that the TC Electronics Intregrated Pre (TCEIP?) circuit is cleaner and cuts more frequency


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 11, 2019)

gunch said:


> dang, yeah, reading that the TC Electronics Intregrated Pre (TCEIP?) circuit is cleaner and cuts more frequency



Yeah I was hyped to read more about the FA-1 because I thought it would be a sleeper pedal for metal

Nah.

It may have just been the pedal (The Valeton FP-10, which gets great reviews), but it didn't cut out any of the low end (at least in the "muddy" frequencies) and it mostly boosted the chimey sparkley high end rather than the bright and cutting high end. It made a good lead boost, but a bad tightening boost.

I decided I just had enough of finding a decent TC clone and just got an Airis Savage Drive.  The Savage Drive V3 has no clipping diodes so it's very, very close to what the Integrated preamp does.


----------

